# Sexing RBP's???



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Hi,
I was just wondering, if you had some special way of knowing if your RBP's are male or female???
If I gave you a pic of my rbp's could you be able to tell if they are male or female???
Ok thanks!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Check out the pinned topic a comprehensive answer is there.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

they're not sexually demorphic... soooo really the only way to tell is to dissect and look for an egg sac in which case it would be female ... but u dont wanna do that


----------

